# Advice needed 20" wheels for 07 550i



## S-Lo (Jul 18, 2006)

Looking for advice on 20" Wheels 07 550i 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I am a bit behind on the computer supper highway, this is my first forum or posting on any forum anywhere.

I am looking for advice / input on "sportier" wheels for my new 550i. This is my first BMW and I LOVE it!!!! Saphire Black with black interior, sport package (18's). I will be mounting Blizacs on the 18's for winter and wanted to get a sportier wheel and tire combo for summer driving. I looked at the 19's on a friends 07 M5 and wasn't too impressed with them. Hence my reasoning to go to a 20" wheel.

Is a 20" wheel a good idea or are there remifications I am not aware of?

Where is the best place to look for wheels for my 550i? I have looked all over the internet and have not found anything I like...

Any advice is appreciated - thank you in advance for you time and valued opinions.

This site is great and all of you BMW owners are a bit nuts... glad to be part of the group.


----------



## ksj22 (Apr 12, 2006)

well i have 20" Hartge Nova 7's on my 530 and i love them. are you looking for a "tuner" wheel or for more "bling"?


----------



## jg59 (Jul 19, 2006)

there are a couple of more places to look...dazzmotorports.com, cecwheels.com, superbuytires.com. These are all pretty good places to look. Especially superbuytires.com! I am not advertizing for them, but thye have a butt-load of stuff to peek at. I bought my wheels through Darkside Motorsports and put the AC Schnitzer kit on through CEC. Iwent through CEC because they are an authorized dealer that I felt I could trust. I have 22" Maya MRS on mine. Here are some pics of the car getting finished with full ACS kit. :bling:


----------



## D2-AUTOSPORT (Feb 14, 2006)

You can certainly run 20" wheels on a e60 with no issues whatsoever. We have quite a few brands and styles in stock. Take a look at the site contact us for a quote!

www.d2autosport.com


----------



## lib (Dec 24, 2001)

ksj22 said:


> well i have 20" Hartge Nova 7's on my 530 and i love them. are you looking for a "tuner" wheel or for more "bling"?


How do you find your 20" perform? I would like to put 20s on mine, but am concerned about the LA streets.


----------

